

The worst part about fast food: It's legal - corwinstephen
http://stephencorwin.com/blog/?p=127

======
thecoffman
I can confidently say that I would not want to live in this man's world.
Making things illegal because they are harmful? Ridiculous on its face.

------
pangram
Of course, the other possible conclusion from positing that drugs == fast food
is that drugs should be legal.

~~~
mgamache
yes, All drugs (with the possible exception of Antibiotics) should be legal.

------
mgamache
Fast Food is physically addictive. That is the difference between other
behaviors and Fast Food. I think it should at least come with warning labels
(don't eat more than once a month/year).

------
Frozenlock
What else is harmful? (Not accepting the premise that fast food is 'bad' by
the way...) Sitting on a chair for hours. Should office work be made illegal?

------
edwardunknown
Ah, too many things are illegal as it is. Instead let's tax calorie dense
foods and use that money to subsidize healthy stuff so at least parents can
afford to feed their kids real food if they want to.

